# Site wanted Venice mid- April



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can anyone recommend a site convenient for Venice in mid April ( after Easter) ?

We want to be able to leave the van on-site so would like transport fairly close by. 

We'd prefer a quieter site with less facilities than a big noisy site - minimum electricity and loo block.

G


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There are plenty of site along Lido De Jesolo. Outside most of the site you can jump on a bus down to the port at Sabioni and then a short ferry ride onto Venice. You can also do a tour of the other islands Murano, Burano etc. on the way if you want. 
We had a great day in July in Venice.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DJP said:


> There are plenty of site along Lido De Jesolo. Outside most of the site you can jump on a bus down to the port at Sabioni and then a short ferry ride onto Venice. You can also do a tour of the other islands Murano, Burano etc. on the way if you want.
> .


This sounds exactly what we want DJP. Did you stay on a particular site ? Can you recommend it- or otherwise ?

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi G,

VENICE ON THE CHEAP.

The cheapest way to see Venice is to free camp at Punti Sabbioni and then the ferry to St Marks (6 Euro & 50 minutes). They run every half hour throughout the day.

Take the road signed Cavallino/Punti Sabbioni from Jessolo at the ferry terminal turn left and parking is available on the left in approx 200 metres. There is also Camper Service parking area Euro 14 per night (Parking/electricity/water/tank emptying facility) at approx 500 metres in the same direction.

Camping Mirimare is next to the camper parking and they charge Euro 19 per night. http://www.camping-miramare.it/index-gb.htm you can walk from the site to the ferry.

We've stayed on the site a few times and it's always been quiet.

I hope this helps.

Don

http://www.camping-miramare.it/index-gb.htm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don..thank you so much. This looks excellent. We can make up our mind when we get there as to whether we camp at the camper park or go to the Miramare. The word that attracts us to the latter is "quiet " ! It looks a pleasant campsite and very convenient for transport.

G


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We stayed on a site in July just along from Sabioni. It was, like all Italian camp sites fairly expensive in comparison to French and Spanish sites, but it was the high season and they did charge extra for the Smart car. Site was quiet, except on the night Italy won the World Cup. Friday and Saturday night were a little noisy as there were a number of Italians who had their caravan sited permamently for the summer. Very clean, loads hot water, showers. Good on site Restaurant and Pizza bar and shop.
100 mtrs from the beach. Usual site with lots of trees and good sized private pitches. Bus stop to Sabioni 300 yards down the road. There are litterly dozens of sites along the Via Roma Destra. We stayed at Scarpaland. Details in ASCI book.
Hope this helps.
BTW if you are going directly to Italy, I suggest you go thru France, Belguim, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria, Italy rather than France Italy.
Cheaper tolls and fuel, spectacular scenery in Austria.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Camping Mirimare is next to the camper parking and they charge Euro 19 per night. http://www.camping-miramare.it/index-gb.htm you can walk from the site to the ferry.


Yes, we saw that site too. It did look very basic and the price reflects that too. We paid around 32 euro in the height of the season including paying extra for the Smart but it was a superb site.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

a search of the mhf campsite database produces this
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Veneto

Camping Miramare
Camping Fusina
Parking D Alighieri


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Camping Fusina attracts a lot of backpackers/coach parties and can get very noisy well into the early hours.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks everyone. I'm relieved to see there seem plenty of suitable alternatives and we can make a choice when we get there without doing too much travelling around to find a good place.

DJP, we were thinking about the "northern route " partly because we seem to go via France every time we go to Italy and we have not been to Austria with the van at all for longer than an hour or two - we dumped our rubbish one day and went back into Germany ! 

Time to shake Fanny Liz out of her case and see if she is still charged up and ready to roll. When I switch her on and she says " at the end of the road turn left" I'm always reminded of the Chairman Mao quote about a journey of a thousand miles beginning with the first step.

G


----------

